# DTG Womens Dresses Partner/Fulfillment



## pmason44m (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi All,
We have a shoe company but are interested in
partnering with someone who can supply DTG printed
items, mostly womens dresses.

Question:
Can you make these at limited and mass quantities:
[media]http://www.studiojellyfish.com/files/dtg/d1.jpg[/media]
[media]http://www.studiojellyfish.com/files/dtg/d2.jpg[/media]

We would like the ability to have a partner that can
print "direct to garment" at low runs (even just 1)
and up to 500 pieces.

Please feel free to call or reply.
Thank you so much for your time.
-- 
Regards,

Philip Mason
Studio Jellyfish
Miami Beach, FL 33139

Phone: 1 (305) 695-9700
Studio Jellyfish | The Best Hand Painted Shoes!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

love your website.. the shoes are amazing and so is your concept with the dresses. Do you have any size specifications on the print? This would help determine which DTG printer can call you.


----------



## pmason44m (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks FP! Really appreciate the compliments. 

We have been hand painting each piece, so I'd guess 16-18" 
wide by up to 24 tall" -- pretty big. But we could adjust the
designs to work with more standard sizes... just need to
know the specs.

Any hints in this direction would be a big help.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

you can check into printer listings PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com . Also move this request to Referrals and Recommendations this is where people can give you their information. Self promotion is not allowed in regular postings. Please specify the sizing because some DTG printers have print limitations. 

I am not sure if anyone over sized in the Miami area, but will point them into your direction.


----------



## pmason44m (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks again, really helpful!

Btw, is there a way to move the thread? or do I just post it again over there?


----------



## pmason44m (Dec 12, 2009)

Thread moved to:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t162070.html#post963963


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It might be good to checkout sublimation and cut and sew.


----------



## freshinkclothing (May 17, 2007)

Hey 
We run a DTG Bullet and can print 24x59 inches on light and dark garments 
Please email me if your interested [email protected] 

Fresh Ink


----------



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

If these dresses are cotton, sublimation might be the way to go. Or as someone previously stated a cut and sewn method, but I doubt, any company is going to do cut and sew for one or a couple of pieces.


----------



## elijah025 (Mar 20, 2012)

thank you


----------



## tomslack34 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the detailed information. It is helpful for me.
_______________
stripper dresses


----------

